# Monster Bash 2009



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

*Monster Bash 2009
*
June 26-28, 2009
Days Inn Conference Center - Butler , PA 

Monster Bash Homepage


----------



## Godwinshelley (Jun 14, 2009)

*See you all there*

I'm expecting to be at the Monster Bash this year. Who else is going?

GS


----------

